# AC97 - no sound at all, but no errors either



## stans1 (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

The sound on my computer has completely gone. I have an onboard Realtek AC97. See the below previous post from MRoberto, this describes my exact problem. All of a sudden,one day i swithed on and no sound. I have done everything i can think off. Even completely wiped and reloaded XP thinking the drivers had gone funny and reloading them wasn't working. Everything says it's working properly but obviously isn't.

Anybody know if MRoberto solved his problem?

Cheers
Kev



*-------------------------------------------------------*
Hi all,

I have a sound problem with my mobo. Yesterday, when I turn on my PC I have founded that it hasn’t sound. What I have checked:

1 - Control Panel – Sound definitions everything looks fine (the Realtek AC’95 Audio is there and the check boxes configurations its fine too)
2 - Rear panel plug-in, everything is normal. I already check with a new one speaker.
3 – I have confirmed on bios and the sound on board device is enable (in this case auto because it only has this two option – Auto or Disable).
4 - I already have Loaded Setup Defaults on bios.
5 – The Realtek ALC850 Audio Applications show me, on speaker tab – Jack-sensing and UAJ, that Line In, Line Out and Microphone aren’t plugged.

Please is out there some one that could help me to solve this problem. Is my onboard soundcard broken?
I setup this PC on October – 2004 and I never had any problem since there.
My system Is:

OS – Windows XP Pro SP1

Asus P4P800-E Delux
P4- 3GHz Prescot-FSB 800 MHz
Asus FX9570/TD-256 MB
1024 MB/400 MHz – Kingston
Seagate 160 GB
LG 8163B DVD/CD Reader
LG 4163B DVD/CD RW
Eurotec 460W

Thank you 

*-----------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## kindan (May 7, 2005)

I just got my new computer and i have the same problem please help ps doom 3 sucks without sound


----------



## nontechdave (May 7, 2005)

:4-dontkno 
Don't have a solution for you, but I found the same type of problem yesterday. In my case I am getting Windows Media Player sound now, but can't get playback on windows sound recorder or use yahoo voice chat without being told that another application is using the system sound. DirectX also shows the following messages: :

DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.

Sound Tab 1: DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x8878000a (The request failed because DirectSound resources, such as the priority level, were already in use by another caller.)
Sound Tab 2: DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x8878000a (The request failed because DirectSound resources, such as the priority level, were already in use by another caller.)
Music Tab: DirectMusic test results: Failure at step 6 (Activating the IDirectMusicPort): HRESULT = 0x8878000a (The request failed because DirectSound resources, such as the priority level, were already in use by another caller.)

I did a VIA Tech software upgrade two days ago, removed it and got Media Player sound working, but nothing else!!

I have the following system spec:

Time of this report: 5/6/2005, 19:48:59
Operating System: Windows 2000 Professional (5.0, Build 2195) Service Pack 4
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTL, CO.,LTD.
System Model: MS-6743
BIOS: Ver1.1A
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 214MB used, 2248MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Setup Parameters: None
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode
AC97 onboard sound card

Very wierd. Anyone helping Stans1 could also look at this please



stans1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The sound on my computer has completely gone. I have an onboard Realtek AC97. See the below previous post from MRoberto, this describes my exact problem. All of a sudden,one day i swithed on and no sound. I have done everything i can think off. Even completely wiped and reloaded XP thinking the drivers had gone funny and reloading them wasn't working. Everything says it's working properly but obviously isn't.
> 
> ...


----------

